# Isomerization???



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 10, 2008)

_:hubba: I dont even remember if that is the correct title/label???  I recall a device sold in the 70's that was supposed to give you all the thc possible out of your weed.  I think it was called isomerization.  rumors were that you could put street weed into it and get primo out.  Silly sounding, but there was some basis in fact for this thing, scientifically speaking.  _

_I'm not sure if it related, I also heard of putting dry ice on your weed and sealing it in a freezer for a while???_

_the basic idea in each instance was to convert all available cbd's, or what have you, into thc.  there was some suggestion of conversion of available thc to the delta 9 variety also.[ I recall there was a 1/2 life issue of the added carbon atoms]_

_I never tried any of these methods, and wondered if anyone else had experience or knowledge of them or the science???_:hubba:


----------



## Growdude (Jun 10, 2008)

Im skeptical. I thought CBD's where THC thats degraded.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 10, 2008)

THC is one of the 42 different cannabinoids, I do not believe it is possible though this is science, you should search and try. In addition isomerization sounds dangerous to me, changing the structure without changing the components has always its risks. This year at second semester, we will be doing this kind of experiments in school so I'll keep in mind and write a small research data on the subject.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 10, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Im skeptical. I thought CBD's where THC thats degraded.


 
_yes GD I too am skeptical.  I read in a bio chem book that thc comes directly from CBD, via conversion by UVB.  If that's true, I guess we never smoked thc before, if we grew indoors and didnt augment the UVB???  I dont quite believe it._


----------



## thief (Jun 11, 2008)

i remember the isomizer sold in the back of high times for alot of $$ at that time. i never knew anyone who had one. due to the name (iso)miser i just assumed it was an alcahol treatment. the picture if memory serves me kinda resembeled a nuclear reactor in shape.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 11, 2008)

thief said:
			
		

> i remember the isomizer sold in the back of high times for alot of $$ at that time. i never knew anyone who had one. due to the name (iso)miser i just assumed it was an alcahol treatment. the picture if memory serves me kinda resembeled a nuclear reactor in shape.


 
_yes, I could have seen it in HighTimes in the 70's????_:hubba:


----------



## BBFan (Jun 16, 2008)

I had an isomizer way back when.  It was simply a glorified unit to make iso-oil.  Alcohol, some bud, a 50watt lite bulb.  It just did all the work- a collossal waste of money- ah but I was young and foolish then!  So much better to be old and foolish- I can afford it now!


----------



## massproducer (Jun 19, 2008)

Isomerization is an additional chemical step that converts the less active delta 1-THC and delta 6-THC and delta 8-THC to the most active and potent form of THC, Delta-9.

The most recent form of a Isomerization oil/product is *Budder*, Isomerization does work but it is not really something that can be done at home, you need a lab for this.  Budder has tested as the strongest Cannabis related product ever, with some samples testing at 99.6% THC.  

Budder is basically whipped Isomerized hash oil that is then cooled or frozen


----------

